# my friends b14



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i just finished painting it...what do you think?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

gotta love whiteb14's the GTR kit looks amazing why didnt he paint the grille??


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

car kicks ass........so when can you get started painting mine???


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

looks pretty dang good


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the grill wasnt painted because he replaced it with a chrome grill


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> *car kicks ass........so when can you get started painting mine??? *


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd have painted it, or cut the grill and put mesh behind it, that and no cotton balls. I hate that "display" style. Oh yeah, and shave the "GTR"


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *gotta love whiteb14's the GTR kit looks amazing why didnt he paint the grille?? *


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the grill was not painted because after that car show the grill was replaced with a chrome oem grill and about the cotton it was kinda a joke beteen some friends without him knowing about and he ended up taking 1st place mild!


----------

